# albentia



## larq005

Hello. What does "albentia" means?. Bye


----------



## relativamente

¡Hola!

El verbo albeo significa ser blanco , volverse blanco, blanquear, etc,
Un ejemplo de mi diccionario albente caelo, al clarear el cielo, o sea al amanecer.
Albente es participio de presente. El plural nominativo de esta forma es albentes para el masculino y el femenino y albentia pata el neutro.Por lo tanto albentia es neutro plural nominativo del participio del verbo albeo.


----------



## larq005

relativamente said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> El verbo albeo significa ser blanco , volverse blanco, blanquear, etc,
> Un ejemplo de mi diccionario albente caelo, al clarear el cielo, o sea al amanecer.
> Albente es participio de presente. El plural nominativo de esta forma es albentes para el masculino y el femenino y albentia pata el neutro.Por lo tanto albentia es neutro plural nominativo del participio del verbo albeo.



Entonces, ¿existe alguna traducción de esta palabra en Español, aunque sea una traducción muy libre o relajada? Perdone pero no sé nada de latín.

Gracias.


----------



## Joca

I think some context would help.

¿Cuál es el contexto?


----------



## larq005

I think that _relativamente_ is right, but because of I don't know anything about Latin, I don't know the traduction of "neutro plural nominativo del participio del verbo albeo" in one Spanish word.

Anyway, there's no context...It's only a lonely word I found in Internet , but it seems a Latin word to me, although I don't know anything about Latin. Sorry.


----------



## Joca

The present participle of *albeo* is *albens* and it means "being white" or "that is white". *Albens* is an adjective and can be declined as such.

*Albentia* could be translated as "things (of the neuter gender) that are white". 

My two cents...


----------



## larq005

Thanks Joka and the others. Maybe it can not be traduced as itself, because I think that neuter gender is not normally used in Spanish, but Joka has given me the idea. Bye.


----------

